

Entrepreneur discusses the difference between ambiguity and risk - tmarman
http://slashstar.com/blogs/tim/archive/2009/04/07/entrepreneurship-ambiguity-and-risk.aspx

======
ROBCHEN
I totally agree with Tim's thought. I was in the same boat as Tim at Goldman
and have started my own company after five years at Goldman.

